# durée de compilation ??

## spOOwn

voila se serait juste en faites  pour savoir combien de temps il vous a fallu pour compile et installé KDE et XFREE (je suppose ke Xfre s'install qd on fais emerge KDE) ?? car un ptit malin m'avais dis qu'il lui a avait fallu +/- 3 a 4 heure(il n'avais qu'un duron 800) ... et moi il ma fallut plus de 14 heure...je commencais a me demander si il n'y avait pas un probleme!

PS : j'ai un duron 700 et 768 de ram!

----------

## hook

dans mon machine (athlon tbird 900) il dura cca. 12 heures ...je ne sais pas quoi il a fait  :Confused: 

----------

## sergio

Le temps de compilation de Xfree et KDE dépend de ta machine mais même avec un PIII 1GHZ, il faut bien compter une nuit complête pour la totalité (téléchargements compris, et là aussi la vitesse de ta connexiona internet peut jouer pour beaucoup)... 

A+

----------

## DuF

Pour ma part, même si j'ai pas KDE, 3-4h c'est le temps qu'il m'a fallu pour Xfree et environ 1-2h pour Windowmaker, le tout faisant en gros 4/5h, mais bon j'avais a priori pris le minimum, pour fluxbox il y avait plus de lib à compiler que pour windowmaker par exemple. Sinon moi le champion toute catégorie pour le moment chez moi, c'est OpenOffice, environ 13/14h de compilation pour un gain que j'ai pas encore vu, mais bon je tente pas des flags excentriques non plus, car j'ai pas tous les jours 13/14h à consacrer à compiler OpenOffice  :Smile: 

Ma config : duron 850, 512 ram, adsl, cm abit kt7a... Mais c'est sur un disque plutot lent, un 13Go UDMA33 qui a mal vieilli  :Smile: 

----------

## spOOwn

et bien merci pour ces réponses, ca me rassure quand meme alors...

et pour ma connection et bien je suis avec le cable qui tire +/- 70 ko/s ...

pour le prochain gros prog que je D/L , je me ferai encore un ptit sondage, histoire de pas penser que mon pc foire !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wallalai

. Sinon moi le champion toute catégorie pour le moment chez moi, c'est OpenOffice, environ 13/14h de compilation pour un gain que j'ai pas encore vu, mais bon je tente pas des flags excentriques non plus, car j'ai pas tous les jours 13/14h à consacrer à compiler OpenOffice  :Smile: 

Chez moi, çà a échoué. Mais finalement openoffice-bin convient tout-à-fait. 

Cordialement.  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

c'est exactement ce que je me suis dit après coup  :Smile: 

mais c'est vrai qu'il y a l'air d'y avoir du monde chez qui la compilation d'OpenOffice.org ne passe pas, c étonnant, enfin bon c pas bien grave, et puis la gentoo est tellement bien  :Smile: 

----------

## sergio

 *spOOwn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et pour ma connection et bien je suis avec le cable qui tire +/- 70 ko/s ...
> 
> 

 

C'est bien suffisant pour Gentoo, le temps de téléchargement n'influera que peu sur le temps total d'installation d'un soft... (je pense à X-Window par exemple) 

Si tu as un processeur rapide et beaucoup de mémoire tu peut essayer l'astuce suivante pour gagner (éventuellement) un peu de temps en compilation :

```

alias make='make -j3' ou alias make='make -j4'

```

avant de faire ton emerge 

Sur certaines compilations, ça donne de bon résulats !!

A+

----------

## spOOwn

et je pourrais savoir ou je dois placer cette ligne de code ?? et a quoi elle serve exactement, je suis tres curieux, ca doit venir de mon envie d'apprendre   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sergio

1. Tu peux exécuter cette ligne de commande avant ton emerge

ou la placer dans le .bash_profile de root, ou dans n'importe quel fichier profile.

2. Pour simplifier "make -jx " permet à make de lancer pluiseurs processus de compilation en même temps je m'explique :

dans le cas suivant on un soft x qui organisé comme ceci :

soft x---------module 1

            |

            +----module 2

            |

            +----module 3

            |

            +----etc...

Lorsque que portage lance le "make" du soft, make commence par compiler le contenu du répertoire module 1 , puis du répertoire module 2, etc... jusqu'a la compilation de ce qui se trouve à la racine du soft x si nécessaire...

Avec un "make -j3" make va lancer simultanément la compilation de module1, module2, module3 en même temps au lieu de les lancer les unes après les autres, puis lorsque que l'une de ces compilations sera terminée si il le peut (si les dépendances sont satisfaites), il passera à la suite de la même façon...

Note que ce n'est qu'une explication résumée (je ne connais pas tous les mécanismes de make en détail) mais un man make t'en apprendra un peu plus...

----------

## spOOwn

ok et bien merci, mais bon j'aurais présumé que en lancant plusieurs make de module different, ton processuer perds une partie de sa puissance pr la cedé au autre make...enfin bon ca fais rien, je le tenterai la prochaine fois et je verrai ce que ca donne !!

----------

## dioxmat

plusieurs petits trucs :

- le temps de compilation depend aussi de tes flags et des optimisations impliques par ceux ci.

- le temps de compilation depend aussi de la vitesse du disque (dma est active ?) et egalement... du nombre de truc quil affiche a l'ecran :)

- enfin ca depend aussi de ce que tu as mis dans USE...

sinon pour le make -jX voir /etc/make.conf . ya une option pour ca.

( variable MAKEOPTS )

----------

